# BSJA table help



## mil1212 (31 October 2008)

Hello,
I've just had a look at my BSJA schedule for Sunday and I have noticed the 1.15m open is table A4 - what does this mean? I've never really paid much attention to this - most things are table A7, the regular 1st round then jump off as a separate 2nd round, or two phase first round if clear straight into jump off.
Can some one clarify table A4 for me as the bsja website doesn't help? thanks


----------



## sachak (31 October 2008)

A4 is two phase if i recall correctly


----------



## welshpony (31 October 2008)

Isn't A4 one round against the clock?


----------



## almorton (31 October 2008)

not two phase, one round against the clock!


----------



## RLD (31 October 2008)

A4 is one round against the clock.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (31 October 2008)

It's a speed class.
One round against the clock. Placed on faults and time.


----------



## mil1212 (31 October 2008)

Ah hah - thought it was odd as the other classes on the day are either described as 2 phase or table A7.  Not sure we're suited to a speed class... we' ll give it a shot! Thanks


----------



## barbaraNcolin (31 October 2008)

A4 is straight against the clock, A7 is standard one round then jump off separately, two phase is called two phase.


----------

